#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Warnex structuurverf

## jean_dv87

Kent er iemand een webshop in België of Nederland die deze verf verkoopt? Voorlopig enkel op Duitse webshop gevonden.

MVG :Smile: 

*ADVERTENTIE : J&H Licht en Geluid Shop - Warnex verf*

----------


## daviddewaard

misschien voortaan eerst ff proberen met google????

weet dat je het op Nieuwe pagina 1 kan kopen

----------


## ebels

Heb laatst nog een blikkie warnex bij EXCESS gehaald.
Via Tooldiscounter.nl heb ik een spuit met drukvat om de warnex te verwerken.
Eindresustaat is net echt :Cool: 

Groet, Ebels.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Heb laatst nog een blikkie warnex bij EXCESS gehaald.
> Via Tooldiscounter.nl heb ik een spuit met drukvat om de warnex te verwerken.
> Eindresustaat is net echt
> 
> Groet, Ebels.



Welk systeem heb je daarvoor in gebruik? Doe eens wat directe links. Moeten wij ook maar eens kopen!

----------


## Koen van der K

Excess heeft idd plenty Warnex op de plank. Kleine oppervlakken lekker schuimrollen maar als je idd je hele kastenvloot wil doen is zo'n spuit wel handig.
Moet overigens wel een tamelijk heftig ding zijn dan want Warnex is nogal stroperig.

Groetos !

----------


## Dj Yves

bij thomann

Zoekresultaten  pagina 1 - Dutch International Cyberstore

----------


## ebels

Heb destijds de volgende spuit gekocht bij tooldiscounter.nl
http://tooldiscounter.nl/index.php?h...=49&1260983506

Wel heb ik een extra drukregelaar gemonteerd om de verfdruk en luchtdruk onafkankelijk van elkaar te kunnen regelen.

http://www.wb-lacke.de/download/warnex_brochure_en.pdf
In dit pdf bestand staat alle info over het instellen van de juiste druk en afstand tot het te besprayen object.

Kan voor liefhebbers wel ff een paar foto's posten van het eindresultaat.

Groet, Ebels

----------


## Gustaaf

De warnex struktuurverf is ook verkrijgbaar op markplaats.nl in
onderwerp luidsprekers 19  de Kg

----------


## MusicSupport

> Heb destijds de volgende spuit gekocht bij tooldiscounter.nl
> http://tooldiscounter.nl/index.php?h...=49&1260983506
> 
> Wel heb ik een extra drukregelaar gemonteerd om de verfdruk en luchtdruk onafkankelijk van elkaar te kunnen regelen.
> 
> http://www.wb-lacke.de/download/warnex_brochure_en.pdf
> In dit pdf bestand staat alle info over het instellen van de juiste druk en afstand tot het te besprayen object.
> 
> Kan voor liefhebbers wel ff een paar foto's posten van het eindresultaat.
> ...



Thnx! Gaan we zo'n spuitje bestellen!

----------


## karel

Zo ver hoef je het ook weer niet te zoeken:

Zoeken - J&H licht-geluid.nl / flightcase-onderdelen

@ Ebels: goede tip die tooldiscounter, erug handig zo'n drukvat. Hadden ze er ook een grotere spuit bij? dat warnex spul is nogal dik.

@ Gustaaf: Dit is een persoon uit Belgie, komt nog 21% BTW bij (+ verzendkosten)

----------


## Verheyen

> @ Gustaaf: Dit is een persson uit Belgie, komt nog 21% BTW bij (+ verzendkosten)



Hier komt geen btw meer bij. Deze man zit hier bij mij om de hoek.
De prijs draait rond de 20euro inc BTW. Er komen enkel nog verzendkosten bij, of je moest het daar zelf ophalen.

----------


## karel

Oeps dan ben ik verkeerd geinformeerd :EEK!: 

Maar hier om de hoek is dat Belgie of Nederland :Confused:

----------


## Verheyen

Brecht in Belgïe. Langs de E19 tussen Breda en Antwerpen.

greetz

Bert

----------


## karel

OK, dank je wel.

Maar dat betekend toch dat het voor den Hollander 2% duurder is i.v.m. BTW verschil :Wink:

----------


## darco

> OK, dank je wel.
> 
> Maar dat betekend toch dat het voor den Hollander 2% duurder is i.v.m. BTW verschil



Niet altijd, bij het exporteren van producten naar een ander EU land en indien zowel koper als verkoper in het bezit zijn van een geldig BTW nr., is er in principe géén BTW verschuldigd.

----------


## ebels

@Karel: Warnex is inderdaad zo dik als stroop, maar prima te verwerken met de spuit van tooldiscounter zoals deze geleverd wordt.
Je zou de originele 1.5mm douche en naald eventueel kunnen vervangen door een van 2mm.
Dit is ook de voorgeschreven douche diameter volgens de warnex brochure.
Maar nogmaals, met de 1.5mm gaat het prima :Cool: 

Groet, Ebels.

----------


## MusicSupport

Heb inmiddels wel een spuit; niet die van Tooldiscounter; ff wat goedkoper begonnen met een HVLP onderbeker spuit. 

Krijg de warnex alleen niet lekker gespetterd; ik heb ook al een 2,0mm naald besteld maar dat duurt nog ff. Heb nu een 1,5mm erin. Met wat verdunnen gaat het beter.

Tips? Ebels? MusicXtra?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb inmiddels wel een spuit; niet die van Tooldiscounter; ff wat goedkoper begonnen met een HVLP onderbeker spuit. 
> 
> Krijg de warnex alleen niet lekker gespetterd; ik heb ook al een 2,0mm naald besteld maar dat duurt nog ff. Heb nu een 1,5mm erin. Met wat verdunnen gaat het beter.
> 
> Tips? Ebels? MusicXtra?



Met een HVLP onderbekerspuit zal het niet gaan lukken, Warnex is erg dik en de spuit moet het materiaal ook nog eens aanzuigen. Dit gaat dus ook niet werken met een 2.0 nozzle.
Mooiste zal denk ik een airless, air-mix of een drukvat werken, daarmee forceer je het materiaal door de nozzle en kun je heel nauwkeurig de structuur bepalen, nadeel is dat deze apparatuur erg prijzig is.
Mijn advies is voor twee tientjes bij de automaterialen zaak een body-schutz spuit te kopen, zien dat je aan een lege verpakking van body-schutz komt (deze schroef je onder de spuit), bar of 5 druk erop en je kunt met een klein beetje oefenen perfecte resultaten behalen.

----------


## @lex

> Met een HVLP onderbekerspuit zal het niet gaan lukken, Warnex is erg dik en de spuit moet het materiaal ook nog eens aanzuigen. Dit gaat dus ook niet werken met een 2.0 nozzle.
> Mooiste zal denk ik een airless, air-mix of een drukvat werken, daarmee forceer je het materiaal door de nozzle en kun je heel nauwkeurig de structuur bepalen, nadeel is dat deze apparatuur erg prijzig is.
> Mijn advies is voor twee tientjes bij de automaterialen zaak een body-schutz spuit te kopen, zien dat je aan een lege verpakking van body-schutz komt (deze schroef je onder de spuit), bar of 5 druk erop en je kunt met een klein beetje oefenen perfecte resultaten behalen.



@ MusicXtra - Kan je het wat meer uitleggen voor een leek (qua lakspuiten dan...). Ik snap niet helemaal wat je met die bodyschutz bedoelt. Met name die 'lege verpakking'... Is dit een soort spuitbare tectyl?
Is deze spuit direct op een compressor/tank aan te sluiten? Enig idee hoeveel lucht deze per minuut verbruikt?

BvD,

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> @ MusicXtra - Kan je het wat meer uitleggen voor een leek (qua lakspuiten dan...). Ik snap niet helemaal wat je met die bodyschutz bedoelt. Met name die 'lege verpakking'... Is dit een soort spuitbare tectyl?
> Is deze spuit direct op een compressor/tank aan te sluiten? Enig idee hoeveel lucht deze per minuut verbruikt?
> 
> BvD,
> 
> @lex



Body-shutz is de coating die op de onderkant van auto's gespoten werd, qua viscositeit lijkt het op Warnex. Dit wordt verkocht in blikken van 1 liter die je onder het spuitpistool schroeft.
Je moet dus zo'n spuitpistool kopen en om makkelijk de Warnex te kunnen verwerken is een lege verpakking erg handig. Het spuitpistool kost rond de  20,- en is rechtstreeks op een compressor aan te sluiten, het luchtverbruik zal ergens rond de 200 ltr/min. liggen.

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

beste forumleden

ik zo snel mogelijk mijn set geluid eens in een degelijke lak zetten , ik weet waar ik de warnex kan halen en heb ook een adres om ze te spuiten.
maar ik kan maar nergens vinden hoeveel er nodig is om bv. 1m² te spuiten met warnex.

ik zou 14  18" w-bins en 12 toppen van 60 breed , 75 hoog en 55 diep gespoten willen heben .
kan iemand me vertellen hoeveel kg ik hiervoor ongeveer voor zou nodig hebben ?

alvast bedankt
mvg
bart

----------


## DJJJ

Hallo Forumers,

Je kan het toch ook gewoon rollen??
Inplaats van een spuit en alles aan te schaffen.
Je hebt voor een paar euro bij de bouwmarkt een goed rollertje.  :Big Grin: 
Of krijgt dat een ander effect ofzo??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nightline

Op de site van Warnex staat een PDF met data blad.
Maar het is maar net hoe dik je het gaat spuiten, met welke structuur, of je eerst een dekkende laag moet spuiten, of alleen de structuur.
Dit is wat het datablad vermeld:
[LEFT][/LEFT]
5,5 m²/kg (70 μm, base coating)
3,2 m²/kg (120 μm, total coating)
1,5 m²/kg for Loudspeaker cabinets



Mvg

Jack

----------


## Jerronimo

Ja warnex is ook zeer goed met de roller aan te brengen, het is wel erg moeilijk een streeploos resultaat te krijgen.
Toevallig zag ik laatst bij de action trouwens grondverf liggen voor een paar euro per liter, merk was akzo nobel wat toch wel redelijk bekend is.

Ze hadden trouwens ook betonverf(grijs)voor 5 euro per liter, met wat zwarte kleurstof erbij is dit mischien een zeer goedkoop alternatief.
Heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd maar zal binnenkort eens een teststukje verven.

----------


## @lex

> Ja warnex is ook zeer goed met de roller aan te brengen, het is wel erg moeilijk een streeploos resultaat te krijgen.
> Toevallig zag ik laatst bij de action trouwens grondverf liggen voor een paar euro per liter, merk was akzo nobel wat toch wel redelijk bekend is.
> 
> Ze hadden trouwens ook betonverf(grijs)voor 5 euro per liter, met wat zwarte kleurstof erbij is dit mischien een zeer goedkoop alternatief.
> Heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd maar zal binnenkort eens een teststukje verven.



Alle waar naar zijn geld. Zo is het dus ook bij Akzo Nobel. Een groot chemisch concern dat van el cheapo tot exclusieve producten maakt... Naam zegt in dit geval dus niet zoveel over kwaliteit.

Darnaast vraag ik me af of ik een product dat speciaal ontwikkeld is voor beton op een stuk hout zou smeren...

@lex

----------


## nightline

Ik heb ooit jaren terug eens een paar boxen geprobeerd met zwarte beton verf, ik denk dat ze nu nog als vliegenvanger te gebruiken zijn.
Dat spul blijft plakken!

Jack

----------


## @lex

mmmh, en das ook lastig er af te schuren dus. Das lullig. Geen aanrader dus!

@lex

----------


## frederic

Tapijt is ook nog een oplossing

----------


## MusicXtra

Waarom zoeken naar iets anders dan Warnex?
Spul is speciaal ontwikkeld voor luidsprekerboxen, relatief goedkoop en makkelijk te verwerken.
Betonverf is ontwikkeld voor beton en om die reden dan ook alleen geschikt voor betonnen luidsprekerboxen.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Tapijt is ook nog een oplossing



 
Mijn persoonlijke mening over tapijt: Daar moet je over heen lopen, en niet op speakers plakken! (dat word erg lelijk namelijk, en als er een gat in zit ziet dat er ook zo mooi uit...)

Ik zeg gewoon warnex :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## 2mancrew

> Waarom zoeken naar iets anders dan Warnex?
> Spul is speciaal ontwikkeld voor luidsprekerboxen, relatief goedkoop en makkelijk te verwerken.
> Betonverf is ontwikkeld voor beton en om die reden dan ook alleen geschikt voor betonnen luidsprekerboxen.



 
Sander , Denk wel aan me rug dadelijk moet ik een kraan laten komen om betonnen boxen te lossen.  :Smile:  :Smile: . maar ontopic. Warnex is gewoon ideaal.

;-)

----------


## Jerronimo

> Ik heb ooit jaren terug eens een paar boxen geprobeerd met zwarte beton verf, ik denk dat ze nu nog als vliegenvanger te gebruiken zijn.
> Dat spul blijft plakken!
> 
> Jack



Nou ik weet niet wat voor betonverf jij dan had, maar bij mij werkt het perfect en plakt dus totaal niet, dekt zeer goed en droogt zeer snel aan. 
En dan heb ik gewoon goedkoop gamma merk gebruikt van ongeveer een tientje per pot.

Aanbrengen met een vachtroller en je krijgt een mooie structuur zonder strepen.
Ik zou zeggen, gewoon doen!

----------


## Bartje2012

hmmm en hoe lang heb je ze nu? veel vervoert? zien ze dr nog redelijk uit?

moet binnenkort 8 kastjes gaan verven.... warnex is duur en naar mijn mening nog steeds te gevoelig voor lomp vervoer (mijn kasten zagen dr na een jaar of 2 niet meer uit, zelfs met warnex). naar mijn mening is voor mij persoonlijk goedkope doch redelijk slijtvaste verf en dan om de zoveeltijd beschadigingen bijwerken de beste oplossing, mischien dus gamma betonverf?

iemand anders ervaring mee?

----------


## @lex

Als je kasten met warnex er na twee jaar niet meer uitzagen heb je ze waarschijnlijk zonder flightcase of transporthoezen in de auto gehad. Ik kan je alvast vertellen dat er geen enkele verf is, die hier tegen kan. Dan kan je beter het advies van mXtra volgen en betonnen speakerkasten maken!

@lex

----------


## Bartje2012

Klopt precies, geen hoezen geen flightcases, ook niet echt nodig voor jaren 80 speakerplannen en eminence inhoud dunkt me, beetje goede flightcase zal duurder zijn dan de speaker zelf hehe.

Maargoed, ipv jou advies op te volgen en een betonnen speaker te bouwen vond ik mijn beredenering zo gek nog niet... waarom dure verf (lees warnex) als je toch om de 2 jaar je hele set opnieuw een likje geeft omdat je ze lomp vervoert. Ik ga het iig zo doen, en dan is die gamma betonverf tip, als ie ook echt goed droog wordt, niet eens zo slecht.

Voor bv xtro's met 2000+ euro aan speakers erin is het een ander verhaal maar om w-bins-glijbanen-mdf hd15's etc in flightcases te gaan stoppen is wel erg overdreven  :Wink:

----------


## BJD

Je kan ook hoezen bij een hoezenmaker laten maken. Zijn redelijk slijtvast, beschermen je speakers ook nog wat, en is veel goedkoper dan een case.

----------


## Bartje2012

geloof me, de manier waarop wij feesten geven gaat zo'n hoes ook niet echt veel uithalen  :Wink:  ik zie de speakerkast dan ook als een flightcase voor mijn drivers :P

maar hoef de discussie niet te voeren hoor, ben alleen wel nog benieuwd naar de evaluatie van Jerronimo wat betreft de gamma betonverf, hij werd wel droog, maar hoe ziet het er na een paar keer on-the-road uit?

----------


## MusicXtra

Geweldig deze discussie, bedrijven steken kapitalen in de ontwikkeling van betonverf, speakerverf, etc.
Deze producten zijn dus specifiek ontwikkeld voor een bepaald doel en wat doen we hier?
Juist, lekker alles door elkaar gooien met het risico dat verf niet goed droog wordt, er spontaan vanaf dondert of alles wat er meer mis kan gaan. Ik zie het volgende topic al voor me: Help! De verf wil niet droog worden op mijn zorgvuldig gebouwde speakers waar ik twee weken werk in heb gestoken!
Met als doel 2 tientjes per kast op materiaal besparen. :EEK!: 
Wanneer betonverf ook geschikt zou zijn voor hout zal de fabrikant het echt wel beton/houtverf genoemd hebben.
Precies daarom heet kunststof hechtprimer, kunststof hechtprimer, omdat het bedoelt is om als kunststof hechtprimer gebruikt te worden en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.

----------


## Bartje2012

Tja toen ik een lekke waterpomp in mijn mercedes 508 oldtimer had heb ik dat ook tijdelijk kunnen oplossen met een potlood en wat gaffa, op advies van een monteur met 30 jaar ervaring. Dat iets ergens niet voor BEDOELD is wil nog niet zeggen dat het niet WERKT! 

maar goed, ik zou het natuurlijk eerst testen op een proefplankje heh  :Wink:  maar je hebt natuurlijk gewoon gelijk, als je het doet doe het dan goed. Echter mijn beredenering qua goedkope verf vs warnex blijft in mijn geval nog steeds staan. Of het nou gamma houtverf wordt of witte latex, in mijn omstandigheden is het onzin om dure verf dr op te gooien als die net als goedkope verf na een jaar ofzo toch weer een nieuwe laag krijgt. 

Overigens zit ik er al heel lang over te denken om deze set wit te maken, dit ivm met video projection mapping. Dan moet ik zoiezo elke keer alle viezigheid en vlekken bijwerken voor ik weer op de set kan beamen  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat proefplankje heeft de fabrikant ook echt al gemaakt met als resultaat dat het niet aan de gestelde eisen voldeed en er dus niet op het potje kwam te staan dat het ook op hout te gebruiken is. :Wink: 
Het gaat er bij mij gewoon niet in dat je 2 tientjes op de afwerking gaat besparen, met alle risico's van dien, op luidsprekers die toch minimaal een paar honderd euro kosten.
Wanneer je bij iedere gig vlekken bij moet werken moet je gewoon witte latex nemen, geschikt voor hout (jaja), snel droog en niet duur.

----------


## SPS

Vraagje:
Als je warnex met de roller wilt doen (heb geen gratis spuiterij beschikbaar), welke soort roller geeft dan een flinke structuur-look/feel?
Ik heb het nu met een vachtrollertje gedaan, maar vind het resultaat veel te effen.
Wie heeft ervaring met rollers?

Paul

----------


## Bartje2012

Daar heb je speciale rollers voor, een structuurroller heet dat  geloof ik, iig heeft die een soort profiel in de roller waardoor je de structuur krijgt.

geadviseerd wordt dan eerst een laag effen te doen en de 2e of 3e laag met de structuurroller.

----------


## Jerronimo

Ik heb zelf ook nog alleen maar een proefstuk geprobeerd met de betonverf dus pin me niet vast op wat de uitwerking zal zijn bij vervoer etc.
Maar denk wel dat het de moeite waard is om een keer te proberen, baadt het niet dan schaadt het niet, het is net zo makkelijk later nog een laag warnex er overheen te doen.
Kwa look heeft het een beetje een matte finish.

Het is trouwens in vergelijking met warnex redelijk stootvast, ik heb hier een paar kasten staan met 3 coatings warnex en een stootje tegen een kozijn is al genoeg.
Was mijn eerste ervaring met warnex, en dat viel mij dus enigzins wat tegen.

----------


## @lex

> Tja toen ik een lekke waterpomp in mijn mercedes 508 oldtimer had heb ik dat ook tijdelijk kunnen oplossen met een potlood en wat gaffa, op advies van een monteur met 30 jaar ervaring. Dat iets ergens niet voor BEDOELD is wil nog niet zeggen dat het niet WERKT!



Goed, we zijn nu dus een minstens een paar dagen verder. De reparatie van je oldtimer heeft je blijkbaar thuisgebracht (anders hadden we er niet over kunnen lezen hier). Maar ik neem toch aan dat je de waterpomp hebt laten vervangen door een nieuw/gereviseerd/tweedehandsje?

Wat ik bedoel te zeggen: als je een lange termijnoplossing zoekt ga je het potlood en de gaffer ook vervangen. Leuke parallel, maar het gaat niet op. Nood breekt wetten, maar voor een langdurige oplossing ga je voor het beste! En in mijn bescheiden mening is dat dus Warnex!

@lex

----------


## Timothy

Ik wil deze discussie niet verder openen, maar ben ook op zoek naar Warnex/Trimite voor enkele kastjes te verven. Nu is dit in mijn regio blijkbaar wel moeilijk om vinden.

Kom ik toch via Google op een website die luidsprekerverf verkoopt. Ik vind daar wel Trimite (maar geen Warnex en prefereer dat toch) en ook nog andere verf:

[FONT=Verdana]fmt-kte5 - [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Koolteerepoxy verf, 4.2l+0.8l verharder (2 potten)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]fmt-acryl25 - [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Verf voor luidsprekers zwart 2.5 l[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana]Ik weet niet of die fmt een ordercode, referentienummer, dan wel een merk is.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Meer staat er ook niet vermeld op die website.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana]Iemand enig idee wat dit is/ of dit iets is?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De prijs van de eerste ligt ongeveer op 1/2 van de prijs van 5 liter trimite (+- 60 EUR dus)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana]Alvast bedankt voor jullie ervaringen/meningen hierover![/FONT]

----------


## moderator

Hoi, als je Warnex niet kunt vinden, maar het forum van het bedrijf wat het verkoopt dan gaat er iets mis, onderstaand dus de juiste link!
Zoeken - J&H licht-geluid.nl / flightcase-onderdelen

----------


## Timothy

Ik weet wel dat dit forum hier de verf verkoopt, maar gezien ik uit België kom, was ik in eerste instantie op zoek naar een leverancier waar ik het kon afhalen.
Bij mijn zoektocht hiernaar kwam ik inderdaad op een website dit ook verzenden doet, maar afhaling ook mogelijk is.
Ik stelde mij enkel de vraag of iemand dat type van verf kent (hier wordt altijd gesproken over Trimite, Warnex en betonverf :-) ).
Ik heb nog geen keuze gemaakt waar ik mijn materiaal ga kopen, ik doe nu aan informatiegaring, vandara mijn vraag hier op het forum...

Voor alle duidelijkheid, ik kwam deze verf tegen op een Belgische (web)winkel...

----------


## frederic

> Ik weet wel dat dit forum hier de verf verkoopt, maar gezien ik uit België kom, was ik in eerste instantie op zoek naar een leverancier waar ik het kon afhalen.
> Bij mijn zoektocht hiernaar kwam ik inderdaad op een website dit ook verzenden doet, maar afhaling ook mogelijk is.
> Ik stelde mij enkel de vraag of iemand dat type van verf kent (hier wordt altijd gesproken over Trimite, Warnex en betonverf :-) ).
> Ik heb nog geen keuze gemaakt waar ik mijn materiaal ga kopen, ik doe nu aan informatiegaring, vandara mijn vraag hier op het forum...
> 
> Voor alle duidelijkheid, ik kwam deze verf tegen op een Belgische (web)winkel...



Gewoon bij Thomann? Die sturen het op voor 8 verzendkosten

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik weet wel dat dit forum hier de verf verkoopt, maar gezien ik uit België kom, was ik in eerste instantie op zoek naar een leverancier waar ik het kon afhalen.
> Bij mijn zoektocht hiernaar kwam ik inderdaad op een website dit ook verzenden doet, maar afhaling ook mogelijk is.
> Ik stelde mij enkel de vraag of iemand dat type van verf kent (hier wordt altijd gesproken over Trimite, Warnex en betonverf :-) ).
> Ik heb nog geen keuze gemaakt waar ik mijn materiaal ga kopen, ik doe nu aan informatiegaring, vandara mijn vraag hier op het forum...
> 
> Voor alle duidelijkheid, ik kwam deze verf tegen op een Belgische (web)winkel...



Trimite is ook alleen in BE leverbaar; het is in NL verboden. Vanwege de grote hoeveelheid lood en andere gifstoffen. Trimite is wel te gek maar Warnex is makkelijk bij Thomann te bestellen of hier bij L&G

----------


## w00Dy

> Ik weet wel dat dit forum hier de verf verkoopt, maar gezien ik uit België kom, was ik in eerste instantie op zoek naar een leverancier waar ik het kon afhalen.
> Bij mijn zoektocht hiernaar kwam ik inderdaad op een website dit ook verzenden doet, maar afhaling ook mogelijk is.
> Ik stelde mij enkel de vraag of iemand dat type van verf kent (hier wordt altijd gesproken over Trimite, Warnex en betonverf :-) ).
> Ik heb nog geen keuze gemaakt waar ik mijn materiaal ga kopen, ik doe nu aan informatiegaring, vandara mijn vraag hier op het forum...
> 
> Voor alle duidelijkheid, ik kwam deze verf tegen op een Belgische (web)winkel...



België is groot, waar woon je?

----------


## @lex

> Vraagje:
> Als je warnex met de roller wilt doen (heb geen gratis spuiterij beschikbaar), welke soort roller geeft dan een flinke structuur-look/feel?
> Ik heb het nu met een vachtrollertje gedaan, maar vind het resultaat veel te effen.
> Wie heeft ervaring met rollers?
> 
> Paul



Ik wil dus net een reactie geven op het feit dat er drie mensen een volledige tekst van één en dezelfde persoon quoten. Ik klik op 'reageren' en krijg automatisch een quote van SPS in mijn reactie? Wie o wie weet wat hier aan de hand is?

@lex

----------


## @lex

En nu zonder quote (met dezelfde button dus, voor alle duidelijkheid)

@lex

----------


## Timothy

> *België is groot*, waar woon je?



Grapjas!  :Smile: 

Ik woon dichtbij Dendermonde (Oost-Vlaanderen)
Tussen Sint-Niklaas en Gent...

----------


## Timothy

Misschien nog een domme extra vraag:
Ik lees steeds dat ik Warnex kan rollen met een structuurroller. Nu zijn er verschillende modellen van 'structuurrollers'.
Hebben jullie misschien enkele foto's of linken van een goede structuurroller die ervoor zorgt dat het resultaat lijkt op een gespoten versie? (zodat ik van de eerste keer de juiste kan kopen! :-)  )

----------


## Bartje2012

Een structuurroller verschilt natuurlijk in vorm en kwaliteit nagelange het merk, het belangrijkste is het luchtige geperforeerde materiaal met als eigenschap het meegeven van veel lucht aan de verf. elke roller zal er dus anders uitzien, maar structuurrollers zijn meestal geel. Ook zullen zij in de winkel als "structuurroller" aangegeven staan. Zo heeft de gamma bv eigen merk structuurrollers, die naar mijn mening gerust voldoen voor dit karweitje.
Alle structuurrollers zijn dus "juist" echter zullen er minimale verschillen zijn in de structuur als eindresultaat en grotere verschillen in de kwaliteit van de roller. (duur = beter zullen we dan maar zeggen)

----------


## Timothy

Alvast bedankt voor deze feedback.
ik zat gewoon met het probleem dat ik van een verfwinkel info kreeg dat een structuurroller onder meer een rol is met lange(re) haren. Daarnaast kwam ik op www ook al mousse-rollers tegen met gaatjes/putjes in, die ook als structuurroller werden omschreven.
Vandaar mijn vraag welk type rol jullie gebruiken (een met lange haren of zo een mousse-rol met perforaties...)

----------


## Bartje2012

heb 3 dagen geleden 8 kastjes gewarnexd,
dit was mijn methode gebasseerd op een post uit een ander forum,

alles opschuren, 1 laag grondverf gedaan met een mouse/schuim-grondverfroller, deze had ik iets verdunt met terpentine, want een dikke grondlaag komt de stootvastheid van de warnex niet ten goede.

Dan 1 laag warnex met een kleine schapenvachtroller (zet m een avond van tevoren in het water om pluisjes tegen te gaan, wel goed uitwringen daarna)

dan een 2e laag met een structuurroller, deze was ook van mouse/schuim dus niet met haren. Dit leverde naar mijn mening precies het effect waarnaar ik opzoek was, en ik denk dat dit de beste methode is als je gaat rollen.

p.s. ik was 6 kg kwijt voor 8 kastjes van 62 bij 62 bij 62 2 lagen dus, een met de schapenvachtroller, een tweede laag met structuurverf  :Smile:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> p.s. ik was 6 kg kwijt voor 8 kastjes van 62 bij 62 bij 62 2 lagen dus, een met de schapenvachtroller, een tweede laag met structuurverf



heb je een foto van je resultaat???

----------


## Timothy

Ik heb nog twee vraagjes in verband met de Warnex-verf (die ik ondertussen al heb en waar ik tot grote tevredenheid mee aan de slag ben):

- Hoe lang kan je Warnex bewaren (in gesloten pot en op kamertemperatuur: in een berging)?
- Wanneer kan je geverfde Warnex wat belasten? Kader: ik ben 4 Cubo's aan het schilderen, maar zou daarna ze per twee op elkaar willen stockeren. Onder iedere Cubo zitten 4 rubberen voetjes. Na hoeveel tijd zou het dus mogelijk zijn dat ik de ene box op de andere zet zonder dat die daarna aan elkaar gaan plakken?

----------


## PeterSchut

Ik heb al een uurtje gezocht naar een aanbieder en niets gevonden. Weet iemand een adres waar je Warnex kunt laten spuiten?

----------


## michiel12

hallo

kijk op deze topic op pagina 6 en dan bericht nummer 10 daar staat een link naar de site van j&h

----------


## ethen

hallo,

ik wil van de week warnex gaan bestellen om de sub te gaan spuiten die musicxtra heeft gemaakt.
maar ik heb een spuit met een onderbeker, maar gaat dit goed met warnex komt het daar wel goed uit.
Of is het mogelijk om de warnex met benzine of terpetine te verdunen.

alvast bedankt

----------


## nightline

Je kunt Warnex met water verdunnen, waardoor het inderdaad met een boven of onderbeker te spuiten is.
Alleen is het effect van Warnex dan geheel verdwenen:
-Het vullende vermogen is weg
-je zal veel lagen op moeten brengen voor voldoende dikte
-het drogen gaat erg langzaam
-je kunt geen structuur aanbrengen
Wellicht dat je het beter onderverdunt gebruikt met een structuur roller.

Succes

Jack

----------


## MusicXtra

Spuiten gaat eigenlijk alleen goed met een speciale pomp of een drukvat, beiden zijn voor de hobbyist veel te duur (1000 tot 2000 Euro).
Rollen geeft een heel mooi resultaat, misschien dat Richard hier wil posten welke roller hij gebruikt heeft voor zijn kastjes die er erg deftig bij staan.
Warnex is op waterbasis, verdunnen dient dus met gedestilleerd water te gebeuren. Schoonmaken van gereedschap gaat heel goed met lauw water.

----------


## Richnies2000

ik gebruik gewoon een gele structuurverfroller, wel een niet al te grof model 

eerste laag eerst met de structuurverf roller inrollen na een minuut of  5 met een niet te veel gevulde structuurverfroller er nog een keer overheen gaan lossen eventuele luchtbelletjes en grote structuur knobbeltjes los 

de 2de laag en evt 3de laag doe ik met een  lakviltroller dus een kortharige roller  hiermee maak je de eerste laag minder scherp resultaat zie zelfbouwforum!

wel goed in tempo doorrollen want warnex droogt als de brandweer!! die dan wel zonder water zit :Wink: 


ps als je je deksel van je warnex op je pot terugdoet doe er een stukje plastic folie tussen  zorgt dat er geen klontjes op je deksel komen te zitten die uitharden en in je halve pot vallen!


Grt





> Spuiten gaat eigenlijk alleen goed met een speciale pomp of een drukvat, beiden zijn voor de hobbyist veel te duur (1000 tot 2000 Euro).
> Rollen geeft een heel mooi resultaat, misschien dat Richard hier wil posten welke roller hij gebruikt heeft voor zijn kastjes die er erg deftig bij staan.
> Warnex is op waterbasis, verdunnen dient dus met gedestilleerd water te gebeuren. Schoonmaken van gereedschap gaat heel goed met lauw water.

----------


## Pepperduck

Wat is er eigenlijk verschillend aan Warnex en gewone houtverf? 
Ik kan moeilijk begrijpen dat een verf ervoor gaat zorgen dat de klank beter is of wat dan ook? 

Groetjes Manu

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat is er eigenlijk verschillend aan Warnex en gewone houtverf?



Warnex is relatief goedkoop, heeft geen grondverf nodig, heeft een hoge laagdikte waardoor de houtnerf niet meer zichtbaar is en is bij beschadiging heel makkelijk en onzichtbaar bij te werken. 'Gewone houtverf' vergt veel meer voorbewerking en een grondverf nodig. Warnex is daarbij ook speciaal voor deze toepassing ontwikkeld.

----------


## Pepperduck

> Warnex is relatief goedkoop, heeft geen grondverf nodig, heeft een hoge laagdikte waardoor de houtnerf niet meer zichtbaar is en is bij beschadiging heel makkelijk en onzichtbaar bij te werken. 'Gewone houtverf' vergt veel meer voorbewerking en een grondverf nodig. Warnex is daarbij ook speciaal voor deze toepassing ontwikkeld.



Maar wat is er dan zo speciaal aan ontwikkeld?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar wat is er dan zo speciaal aan ontwikkeld?



Het gemak waarmee het zich laat verwerken, de structuur, hardheid, glansgraad, waterbestendigheid, enzovoort. De ontwikkeling is op zich niet speciaal, het product is alleen speciaal ontwikkeld voor deze toepassing.

----------


## Pepperduck

> Het gemak waarmee het zich laat verwerken, de structuur, hardheid, glansgraad, waterbestendigheid, enzovoort. De ontwikkeling is op zich niet speciaal, het product is alleen speciaal ontwikkeld voor deze toepassing.



Oké bedankt, ik ga beiden eens uitproberen  :Wink:  Ik dnek dat mijn houtverf bijna gelijk zal zijn enkel de glansgraad is anders vrees ik

----------


## MusicXtra

Geen idee welke verf jij hebt maar nog een belangrijke eigenschap van Warnex is de extreem korte droogtijd in relatie tot de laagdikte. De meeste verfsoorten hebben dagen tot soms weken nodig om bij deze laagdiktes goed door te drogen waar Warnex aan een paar uur voldoende heeft.

----------


## Pepperduck

> Geen idee welke verf jij hebt maar nog een belangrijke eigenschap van Warnex is de extreem korte droogtijd in relatie tot de laagdikte. De meeste verfsoorten hebben dagen tot soms weken nodig om bij deze laagdiktes goed door te drogen waar Warnex aan een paar uur voldoende heeft.



Dankuwel voor al deze informatie!

Dan kan ik met mijn projectje beginnen in de paasvakantie

----------

